# Help with worn out Island Grill



## bigkahuna (Mar 28, 2013)

So I have a Makers Mark Island grill, similar to the one pictured.

 It has served me well for the past 7 or 8 years, but now has reached a point where it needs lots of repairs.
The heat diffusers and the main burners are shot. Cost is about $250 to replace those parts. But the gas manifold assy is also shot and I cannot find a replacement.

So my options are:

1) scrap the whole island and get a new gas grill.

2) replace the gas grill in this island with a drop in gas grill
( but I am afraid the fit will look very unprofessional)

3)Scap out the gas tubes and parts and use it strictly for wood and charcoal. Then buy a gas grill.

4) canabalize all the components and build a stone island with a drop in gas grill insert and use the drawers etc from this unit into the new island.

I would really like to find a gas/charcoal combonation grill but from what I have read there is none manufactured that are worth a darn.

Any ideas will certainly be appreciated.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 28, 2013)

I would be tempted to vote for number 4 but have heard a lot of folks brag of the virtues of a dead gasser as a charcoal grill.  So guess I am a bit conflicted with #3. I have trouble making up my mind about stuff sometimes. If you just have to have a nasty old charcoal huffer..using the old gasser prob beat trying to buy some kinda exotic combo unit. In an ideal world think the base could be used to support a Smokin Tex electrical bbq smoker..then you could go buy a Weber gasser. There ya go.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 28, 2013)

Have you tried CLA Grills for your parts?

Member's Mark Grill Parts. FREE shipping on parts


----------

